# Are you having Rain or Snow this week?



## ScottyP (Feb 21, 2019)

In MO we are getting more snow that usual and expecting more. I’m tired of it and ready for Spring.

I’ve been thinking of those of you that do have your minis and wondering if snow is worse, or the mud of all the rain worse for your time out taking care of the minis?


----------



## MiniHearts (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello from Nova Scotia!
We have had an unusual Winter here, rain and snow - been pretty icy! Snow last night but it wasn't so bad, -7c. I don't mind it so much when its warm and there's some snow but all the mud can be a bit much after a while for the poor little guys and myself.


----------



## WantAMini (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm down in SE and we are having inches of rain. Under flash flood watches. In a town near me, they have a dip in the road that goes under a RailRoad overpass. Old fashioned kind. It flooded enough to be to the top of a regular car when someone didn't believe the road blocks and went around the empty cop cars. What a horrible lesson to have to learn.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Feb 22, 2019)

This year has been strange. We've been switching off between the two. We get snowstorms that drop 6 or 7 inches in the valley, then get rain the next day and everything turns to ice. I have really hated it. So far this last storm has just been snow... so it's still pretty and fluffy haha.

I really dislike the snow... but I do think I hate spring mud more. I hate tromping through it, and the horses at least stay somewhat clean in winter... spring is impossible! So I am glad in a small way that we get snow here and not just rain. Haha 

Hope everyone is surviving what they're getting, whatever it may be.


----------



## minihorse (Feb 22, 2019)

Around here we are under a possible flash flood warning all day. And it's still raining.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 22, 2019)

Snow here....and I don't want to talk about it!!!
Well over 3 ft and snowing this morning, I am done. Can I PLEASE hibernate like a bear now? Puleease!?


----------



## LJohnston65 (Feb 23, 2019)

In the Midwest we’ve been having the same snow/rain cycle like the others. I’ve never like winter, with the snow and cold temps, but this one has been pretty mild. To be honest tho, I’d rather deal with the frozen ground than the mud.


----------



## ClaraN (Feb 23, 2019)

Heavy rain here, threats of high winds. Last line of heavy rain going through right now. We are having a lot of flooded roads around this county and surrounding counties. Monsoon season is what I call it.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 24, 2019)

No rain here, it is still much too cold for that. Happily it is less cold than it was, though today there is a cold wind. Still --we do not have high winds and near zero visibility like they do just east of here. We have not had any real snow in 2 weeks. So, I count this all as a win and say we are currently in pretty good shape. We do need a thaw very soon but I am not sure we are going to get one.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2019)

It is pouring here today, along with the occasional few minutes of sleet. It was raining so hard that I told my husband the puddles looked as if they were boiling.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2019)

No rain here , Id be really happy if someone wanted to send some my way. Its going to be another hot week.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 25, 2019)

Wish I could Ryan! We have had so much rain this month. I drove my gelding for the first time this weekend in over three weeks. Now today it's raining again and rain is forecast for most of the next 10 days. I wrecks my time with the horses but we had a drought for so long that the water district has instigated a ground water study. Possibly leading to putting meters on our own private wells on our country properties. So on the other hand I'm very happy for the rain.


----------



## Lillianna (Feb 25, 2019)

All this rain and snow is really bad in so many places. And from what I seem more snow for the snow people, and more rain for the ones building an ark. I've been far enough South not to get much of the rain. But later it could be Tropical Storms.


----------



## sassy1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Unfortunately here in the southern part of Australia we are in for another hot week with not much chance of any rain.
I live near Geelong in Victoria and our forecast temperatures for the coming 7 days are
28°C 37°C 38°C 38°C 32°C 26°C 26°C

Definitely not good weather for trying to work horses & ponies in.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 27, 2019)

Freezing drizzle here. I was hoping to get my onions planted but they will have to wait. Must head out and check the heated animal waters. I remember many Februarys in the past here in Oklahoma where one could get a good start on a tan. Not this year!


----------



## Fiona (Feb 27, 2019)

English weather has been jusr about the best anyone can remember for the last fortnight. It's sunny and calm but fresh, just perfect for outdoor sports. Everyone is out.. bikes, horses, motorbikes, runners, dogwalkers (well they go out whatever)
Very greatful, sorry you lot are suffering and thanks for letting us have the good weather for once! Haha


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 28, 2019)

No rain or snow the last two weeks, it's sunny here in Switzerland too. But it freezes at night and some parts of the roads are still covered with an insistent layer of ice. I'm getting crazy one day! But the forecast is rainy tomorrow, so I hope it finally disappears.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 28, 2019)

It was still about 38 degrees here last night at around 6pm. Going to be the same again for the next few days. 

Then hoping ( and praying ) we get rain !


----------



## baybeka (Mar 1, 2019)

Over 3ft of snow here in Cedar City UT since January 1st.
last 4 days above freezing temps melted all the snow and lots of mud... weeeee
but they are saying rain/snow starting tomorrow for the nest 3dyas
Marco


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2019)

Freezing fog today and arctic blast expected this weekend. Maybe the worst will be over after this round.


----------



## Remali (Mar 1, 2019)

We broke a record in western Wisconsin, for snow fall in February. We got over 53 inches. This has been one looong winter. And the below zero temps, too, are nuts, had 40 below here a few weeks ago (and that wasn't the wind chill). Spring sure will feel great this year!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2019)

We also broke weather records here this year. Hottest on record. Its been about 39 degrees over the last week here. We have terrible bushfires burning out of control across the state , I can see & smell the smoke from the Bunyip fire. It is supposed to cool down and rain is forecast for Wednesday & I really hope we get heaps !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 3, 2019)

I saw something about the fires there, Ryan. pretty scary.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone near or effected by the tornados across lower Alabama and Georgia? Are you okay?


----------



## madmax (Mar 6, 2019)

Rain rain rain rain rain mud mud mud mud mud. Florida - where is the sunshine in the sunshine state?


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 6, 2019)

Same here with the rain! Forecast calls for 2 more days before we get a break. Really looking forward to it but will take a while for it to dry up.

Just another area patience is needed with horsmanship. I am fixated with the weather report. Keep telling myself to get busy with my taxes, but who wants to do that?!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 6, 2019)

It is so cold here. Well, not as cold as some other areas are, but cold enough to wear two layers and insulated overalls. By the time the end of the day rolls around I am tired from the cold and lugging around about 20 extra pounds of clothing. I am weary . And whiney .


----------



## Thunderboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Its cold here in southeastern Wisconsin. Suppose to be close to 40s tomorrow (Friday), rain and snow Sat into Sunday. Will Spring ever come?


----------



## Lillianna (Mar 11, 2019)

SouthEast had thunderstorms and wind yesterday, but today was such a beautiful day. The motorcyclist were out and so were a few convertibles. I think it got up to 73*F.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Mar 11, 2019)

Both. Often during the same day


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2019)

Even though the temps have moderated, I think we've only had one day of sunshine in the last 10 days. So strange for our Oklahoma prairie! We are not used to being sun-deprived. I have some pots on a "sunny" windowsill to sprout and they are sulking.


----------



## Lillianna (Mar 13, 2019)

Right now it’s 70 and a window open to the night. BUT, we get to pay for it tomorrow as that big storm front will be brushing us with winds high enough to be damaging and some rain. I hope any that are around Denver and surrounding are is okay from all the snow and high winds.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 13, 2019)

We had a storm come through today. Must be part of the weather that is in Colorado. I’m tired of winter and rain.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 14, 2019)

Today is the 2nd time in less than a week that a Colorado low has missed us. We are getting wind tonight from the storm going past to the south but no snow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2019)

Any let up in the heat in Australia? Did you get rain yet?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2019)

It is starting to cool down. The nights are definitely cooler ( the cucumbers and zucchinis are dying off). My Driveway maples are starting to turn red and drop leaves

No significant rain here as yet. Parts of the country have had heaps, seems to be missing where I am. 

Hope it is starting to warm up there !


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 14, 2019)

We are thawing out. It has been in the 40's all week and tomorrow it will be 60. I hope that by tomorrow the very last of the snow will be gone 
My new clippers arrived today. In another two weeks, give or take, I should be able to clip Cappy. My welsh pony is shedding heavily, I really hope mother nature finishes taking care of his coat this year. It is looking hopeful. Usually he doesn't shed much and I have to clip him too  He is a hairy beast with feathers like Clydesdale.​


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2019)

How is the thawing coming along Cayuse ? Hope you get to use your new clippers soon 

The nights are much colder here now , Love this time of the year, just wish we would get some much needed rain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 20, 2019)

Spring is too unpredictable here to clip yet. Days are still cool enough that the yak fur isn't making them too uncomfortable. It's just unattractive. Kind of like a room with too much dusty, messy stuff in it. I'd love to tidy them up, but it's too soon. We've been beautiful spring for a few days, but the north wind came through last night.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 20, 2019)

It has warmed up. The sun is out and the mud is drying up.
I did clip today! Celebrated Spring by dusting off the clippers and giving the welsh pony a trace clip. I will finish him up next week. I blanket him so he won't get chilly. He has been SO itchy this week and the hair coming off of him is so overwhelming that I can't stand it. It gets EVERYWHERE and I can brush forever and not make a dent in it. It is so satisfying to see most of it gone! Cappy's next .
I remembered Marsha's post about the


Ryan Johnson said:


> How is the thawing coming along Cayuse ? Hope you get to use your new clippers soon
> 
> The nights are much colder here now , Love this time of the year, just wish we would get some much needed rain.


hair/ivermectin/bad for birds connection and bagged his fur and put it in the trash instead of sweeping it outside.
Hope you get some rain soon, Ryan.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh, I forgot to say that I did not use my new clippers yet. Used the old ones on
Oatie because his coat is so thick. Did not want to put wear and tear on the new ones until I have to. Oddly enough, the old ones ran great this time.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2019)

Glad you are both starting to see some change in the weather. The weather forecast here is predicting a couple of mls of rain Monday. Its a start to what we need here


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2019)

Rain is on the way 

We are supposed to get 10mls over the next two days , I hope its right !!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 1, 2019)

We got about 15mls


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 1, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Oh, I forgot to say that I did not use my new clippers yet. Used the old ones on
> Oatie because his coat is so thick. Did not want to put wear and tear on the new ones until I have to. Oddly enough, the old ones ran great this time.



You frightened them by having the replacement clippers. Bet they are afraid of being put in the trash can.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2019)

Severe weather supposed to be heading this way this afternoon. There is so much hyperbole. It's like the fable of crying wolf. Makes me just not want to take it seriously. Why does everything have to be so sensationalized?


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2019)

I saw that on the news at noontime today and thought of you.
We go through the same hype with winter storms every year and usually the "storm of the decade" or whatever they choose to label it ends up being a heavy snow flurry.
That being said, stay safe if it gets bad. Seeing the footage of the tornados from yesterday was both awe inspiring and frightening.


----------



## Minimor (May 20, 2019)

From the sou.ds.lf it, ignore the warning.gs at your own peril. Sometimes it is not crying wolf--sometimes they get it right (like the bomb cyclone storm that hit the midwest earlier this year) Better to prepare and take cover both nothing happens than to be caught out totally unsuspecting. Think how angry people would be if the warnings were nothing much and then there were multiple deaths because "no one warned us"


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2019)

Hope everyone is safe!!

Last year they predicted one of the worst storms in the last 50yrs. It ended up being a fizz, but we were well prepared, which is better than not to be at all.


----------



## Cayuse (May 21, 2019)

Just checking in to see how you faired yesterday. I had the weather channel on in the late afternoon and Oklahoma looked like it was getting clobbered.


----------



## minihorse (May 21, 2019)

Saw that it was to go into Missouri also. So, if you're in those areas please check in and let us know how you are.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2019)

We got some rain, but not the deluge other OK places got--less than 1". A tornado zapped a house about 30 miles west. Lots of thunder and lightning. Poor Midnight hates storms.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2019)

Glad to read all is ok. I was hoping you were ok when I was watching the news last night , they showed many twisters destroying everything in its path.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2019)

Our son, who is in insurance, reckons June 1 as the first safe date. May is the worst month for storms. Looks like we are safe for tonight in our area.
Did you get more rain, Ryan? Not sure what 15 mls is... Is this coming on for the rainy season for your area?


----------



## Minimor (May 22, 2019)

15 ml is just over a half inch


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2019)

Glad to read you're safe . We have had a little rain, not enough, but more is predicted next week. Our wettest months are usually Aug-Oct but the last few years its been very scarce.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2019)

4 more inches last night. what a mess. sun is out today, though more rain is predicted tonight.


----------



## Bluebell2 (May 26, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 4 more inches last night. what a mess. sun is out today, though more rain is predicted tonight.


That is a lot of rain! Hope you enjoyed the sun today. We got rain coming tomorrow, around an inch they say. No storms though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2019)

Some roads around us still closed due to high water and just got word the water is off again--high river took out the water lines again. If the power goes out with storms tonight we will be like pioneers of old!


----------



## madmax (May 27, 2019)

We are usually too wet but are now in an extremely dry period, grass is shriveling trees don't look so good, I have lost my orange tree. Temp was 99 degrees yesterday. Horses lazing a lot under the trees and drinking a lot of water, refilling tubs twice a day and I refreshed their salt. I do not wish to complain because of jinxing things. Water floods will get us sooner or later. Hard to read about all those horrific tornadoes hope you all are safe out there. I found fresh cut of the year Sat, so happy.
Remembering all our brave soldiers of wars today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 27, 2019)

Everything seems so extreme, Madmax. Extending the ski season up north!
I am little worried about finding alfalfa this year; the fields are mostly under water. Alfalfa can tolerate some time under water, but this may be too much.
Glad you found some hay.
We did not go to the Memorial Day ceremony at the cemetery as we are isolated by roads under water. Hopefully by tomorrow they will all be passable. Tried putting out the flag, but it is too breezy. Our governor declared all OK counties a disaster area.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2019)

We Finally had some decent rain over the weekend , a total of 115mls of rain and more is predicted over the next few days. I can only hope that they are getting it where our hay comes from


----------



## Cayuse (May 27, 2019)

We had three wonderfully sunny days this weekend. It was supposed to rain today, but not a cloud to be seen. We haven't seen so much sun in months. My husband and Mom and I did lots of outside chores and got tan.
I worry about hay this year, too. Afraid we will have no more dry spells for the farmers to make it.


----------



## madmax (May 28, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Everything seems so extreme, Madmax. Extending the ski season up north!
> I am little worried about finding alfalfa this year; the fields are mostly under water. Alfalfa can tolerate some time under water, but this may be too much.
> Glad you found some hay.
> We did not go to the Memorial Day ceremony at the cemetery as we are isolated by roads under water. Hopefully by tomorrow they will all be passable. Tried putting out the flag, but it is too breezy. Our governor declared all OK counties a disaster area.


 

We had rain for so many weeks, then finally dry for the same, go figure with this climate change stuff. We pay a pretty price here for alfalfa since it is shipped in from afar. Same for timothy, we rely heavily on grass hay and farmers were finally able to cut and bale, it feels so good so see some green new cut bales. I hope all goes well so I can possible store up the second cut. I mixed the new with the last of the brown bales so the horses' systems could adjust gradually but they were too wise for me, so far so good. Square bales are $7 here in all the outlets, 30 years ago I paid $2.50. It is cheaper in the long run to buy round bales but I cannot wrestle them anymore without some help (and when that help is available).
I have wondered how close you have been to those tornadoes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> We had three wonderfully sunny days this weekend. It was supposed to rain today, but not a cloud to be seen. We haven't seen so much sun in months. My husband and Mom and I did lots of outside chores and got tan.
> I worry about hay this year, too. Afraid we will have no more dry spells for the farmers to make it.



I hope you get some dry weather Cayuse. Unfortunately when faced with drought and floods and constant wet weather here, it seems to have a domino effect for a few years to follow. Many parts of the country have been in drought so long, feed prices are just crazy here at the moment. I had 120 Bales of meadow hay delivered ( my base hay) (which usually lasts me winter) and I am flying through it 

So heres to hay production


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2019)

madmax said:


> We had rain for so many weeks, then finally dry for the same, go figure with this climate change stuff. We pay a pretty price here for alfalfa since it is shipped in from afar. Same for timothy, we rely heavily on grass hay and farmers were finally able to cut and bale, it feels so good so see some green new cut bales. I hope all goes well so I can possible store up the second cut. I mixed the new with the last of the brown bales so the horses' systems could adjust gradually but they were too wise for me, so far so good. Square bales are $7 here in all the outlets, 30 years ago I paid $2.50. It is cheaper in the long run to buy round bales but I cannot wrestle them anymore without some help (and when that help is available).
> I have wondered how close you have been to those tornadoes.



Grass hay here at the moment is close to $20 per bale ( small square) Alfalfa is anywhere between $25-$29 a bale (small square)


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2019)

It is back to cold rain today, not just sprinkles but downpours. Wish I could send it to those who need it.
$20 a bale is bad and $29 is awful! I will never complain about the cost of hay again! I am paying about $9 or $10 right now. Three years ago I was paying $12+ when we had a summer drought. This are about 45 pound bales I would guess.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2019)

Send some here


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2019)

Our water is back on again; they got one line repaired across the river. Cannot drink it, but it's nice to have plumbing again. More rain is due tomorrow; we'll see if it shows up. Roads finally all opened in our area today.
I rehomed my injured chicken today. She got out of the area I had her separated from the other hens and got in with them. By the time I got out there, they had injured her again. I am glad she is rehomed. Just a little too much drama around here lately. 
Soon as it dries up a little, lots of erosion repair.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 29, 2019)

Glad your water is back on & the roads have opened Marsha


----------



## Crimson Rose (May 29, 2019)

We had bad tornadoes go through East Texas where I used to live tonight, I really hope that everyone there is safe! My family and friends came through safely. Appeared to be quite the storm system.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2019)

They have predicted severe weather and rain for us today. Im happy for the rain to come , even willing to do a rain dance


----------



## Zarah (Jun 12, 2019)

@Ryan Johnson I hope the severe part of the weather went around you. Does your part of the world get tornadoes?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2019)

I'd like to know if you have tornados too, Ryan. I remember hearing something about hurricanes and maybe also tornados revolving the opposite way in the southern hemisphere as opposed to the north. Are hurricanes in Australia called hurricanes or something different? Typhoons maybe?
Hope it is raining for you today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 12, 2019)

We dont get tornadoes here where I am, though they get plenty in Western Australia. Definitely not to the extent that you guys get them. We get hurricanes, but where I am , we are not usually affected by them. They usually do most damage up north in Queensland. I live in Victoria and we are known for quite weird weather. It can be 40 degrees Celsius and then two hours later it can drop to 16 degrees Celsius . Thansk For the rain wishes , we got about 50mls


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 13, 2019)

We had a wonderfully sunny day yesterday. "Something" was going on in the atmosphere and the weatherman said that many round rainbows (we call them "sun dogs") were spotted during the day. I was kinda bummed because I didn't see any and then at the very last minute, right before sunset, my mom spotted one from her bedroom window. It was gorgeous. I tried to take a picture but there was too much glare for it to be picked up on my camera. But it's in my memory


----------



## Thepatches (Jun 14, 2019)

Right now we are having to much rain. Part of my pasture flooded and is all muddy now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> We had a wonderfully sunny day yesterday. "Something" was going on in the atmosphere and the weatherman said that many round rainbows (we call them "sun dogs") were spotted during the day. I was kinda bummed because I didn't see any and then at the very last minute, right before sunset, my mom spotted one from her bedroom window. It was gorgeous. I tried to take a picture but there was too much glare for it to be picked up on my camera. But it's in my memory


There was a storm on the sun from the 11-13. Lucky you to see phenomenon.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2019)

Thepatches said:


> Right now we are having to much rain. Part of my pasture flooded and is all muddy now.


We went through this last month. Still repairing washed out areas.


----------

